# Graph Interpretation



## ras777 (May 1, 2016)

Here are my measurements of my two subs at the MLP. How does my room look? What should I do at this point? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks excellent as far as I’m concerned. Good job!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ras777 (May 1, 2016)

Wow! Thanks, Wayne. To be honest I did not do much other than move my subs slightly and make small changes to the distances that Audyssey calculated. This was my first attempt at using REW. Should I not worry about the ringing between 15 and 48hz or the roll off from 50 to 78hz? Thank you for your input.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Should I not worry about the ringing between 15 and 48hz...


Eliminating excessive ringing that low will require so many bass traps that there won’t be any room in the room for you or your couch. I‘m not kidding.

One reason the ringing looks so “bad” is because of the high signal level. See this post for details.




> ...or the roll off from 50 to 78hz? Thank you for your input.


Looks to me like a common house curve slope. It should sound fine once the main speakers are added.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

